# ebay- suchoptionen



## LukeP (3. September 2004)

Hallo!

Wenn uns darum ging bei Ebay sperrische Gegenstaende zu ersteigern, habe ich gleich zu Beginn meiner Suche eine Art FIlter namens "Regional" (oder aehnlich) gesetzt. Mit verdutztem Gesicht habe ich allerdings heute feststellen muessen, das man diese EInschraenkung nicht mehr waehlen kann. Ich hoffe allerdings, dass ich einfach nur blind war. Selbst ueber die erweiteren Suchfunktionen war davon nichts zu sehen. Es verbindet sich zweifellos mit einem groesseren Aufwand jeden Artikel einzeln anzuschauen, nur um die Region ausfindig zu machen. Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch des Raetsels Loesung ..
Viele Gruesse


----------

